# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Интернет и сети >  QIP 2005

## AlexKeiler

http://depositfiles.com/files/1381753
Программка пишет в статусе то, что проигрывается на WinAMP'e

http://depositfiles.com/files/1381775
Набор анимированных смайлов для QIP'a

Набор файлов в стиле "Колобок"
Хорошо совместим со смайлами из Jimm'a
http://depositfiles.com/files/1381782

----------


## ilderim

эт и искать-то не долго. все есть на официальном сайте квипа. даже без Депозитария Вашего

----------


## Smill

а чем лучше квип 6 чем квип 2005

----------


## IMPERIAL

> а чем лучше квип 6


Какой квип? Шестой? Не существует подобного. Не путайте icq с qip

----------


## Mefisto Kelt

недавно загружал 2005 квип, почему то ничего не видел он, ни моих контактов,ни даже не залазил в онлайн...

----------

